# Mini fatties... Thoughts?



## jay porter (Sep 16, 2016)

I've been asked to make some ABT's for a football party tomorrow, and I figure as long as the smoker's hot, I'll try a few different things out. I've been toying with the idea of a single serving sized fatty. A small handful of sausage, stuffed with a cream cheese, jalapeno, and cheddar mixture, wrapped in one slice of bacon. A two-bite fatty, if you will. Has anyone ever attempted this?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 16, 2016)

I haven't tried it, but it sounds like a great idea to me!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2016)

Sounds like a great idea here too.

Let us know how it turns out!

Al


----------



## b-one (Sep 16, 2016)

It's a great idea and you could even try different ingredients in them for variety! As long as your at it maybe a few mini sweet peppers or some shrooms for those who can't handle the heat.


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sorry I'm late to the party but this is how I did them. It won me a throw down. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118988/feb-throwdown-buffalo-wings-mini-fatties-q-view


----------

